# Poor Ainsley.....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

........ he should have used his fingers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*One more like this without a warning in the title, and you are banned from MHF forever!!!* 8O 8O

_(Pauses to wipe eyes before continuing! 8O )_

Funniest I have seen for a long while. Mrs Zeb and I just spent the last five minutes propping each other up and laughing until it hurt.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

So true, so true!


----------

